# Lyrics, re: The World Beloved, A Bluegrass Mass



## SueS (Jan 23, 2008)

I posted earlier this morning about The World Beloved, A Bluegrass Mass - my dd just emailed me the lyrics - what do y'all think?

Ballad Refrain:

They say God loved the world so dear
He set aside His crown
And cloaked Himself in human shape;
And dwelt awhile among us here.
He came on down.

Kyrie

Ballad, First Verse:

A Child walked forth on Eden's way,
A Child stretched out her hand.
O, may I taste the apple there
And take to understand
The fruit of knowledge in my mouth,
And know of God first hand?

Gloria:

Glory be to God on high,
Who launched the sunlight, loosed the rain,
Who scattered stars across the sky,
Who piled the mountains, rolled the plains,
Who spilled the rivers and the seas.
Oh, Glory be, oh, Glory be.

Glory be to God below, For feather, fur, for scale and fin,
For vine uptwisting, blossom's fire,
For muscle, sinew, nerve and skin
And every feature set aglow.
Oh, Glory be to God below.

Oh, Glory be for peace on earth,
And prayerful be the human heart
That has required a Savior's birth
To make of earth heav'ns counterpart,
So strife might stop and warring cease.
Oh, Glory be for peace, Oh, be for peace.

Oh, Glory be the generous Hand
Who left us to our work and care,
Who gave us only few commands
But that we help each other bear
Life's burdens, pain and suffering ease.
Oh Glory be, oh, Glory be.

Ballad, Second Verse and Refrain

Adam, he labored, Eve, she toiled,
And many children bore,
And sometimes all was fruitfulness
And sometimes seasons wore
Them down to dust and emptiness
And hunger at the door.

But they say God loved the World so dear
He set aside His crown
And cloaked Himself in human shape;
They say that He came down,
And dwelt awhile among us here.
He came on down.

Credo:

Oh, I do believe a place awaits us for across the Jordan
And when we reach those mossy banks, we'll cast aside our oars.
Row on, row on, we're crossing River Jordan,
Row on, row on, and no one goes alone.

Oh I do believe a place awaits us high above the mountains
And when we reach that highest peak, we'll spread our wings and soar.
Climb on, climb on, we're climbing Jacob's Ladder,
Climb on, climb on, and no one goes alone.

Oh, I do believe a resting place awaits us, cross the Jordan,
We'll toss our coats, throw off our hats and take the seat of ease.
And it's not the seat of riches and it's not the seat of power.
Row on, row on, and no one goes alone.

Sanctus

Ballad, Third and Forth verse and Refrain:

The skies exploded, towers fell;
The floods came rushing down
And many souls were burned alive
And many souls were drowned
And others set to marching, marching
Far from house and home.
Where are you now, our Savior dear,
When we are all undone?

They say God loved the World so dear
He cast aside His crown
And cloaked Himself in human shape;
They say that He came down,
And dwelt awhile among us here.
He came on down.

Oh, I am here among you now
though' I must pass unseen,
And cannot show why this must be
Nor how I walk between
Your souls and greater dangers
Than you have ever known,
To laugh with you and weep with you,
My people, oh my own.

It's true, I love the world so dear
I cast aside My Crown
And cloak Myself in mystery
So I can come on down
And dwell in and among you now.
I come on down.

Agnus Dei

Benediction:

Blessing be upon your heads.
Bless the living, bless the dead.
Blessing be upon you, my people.

Blessing so that you may go
Lightly through this world of woe.
Blessing be upon you, my people.

Blessings, and may you embrace
God in guise of human grace.
Blessings now and forever.

Conclusion:

They say God loved the World so dear
She set aside her crown
And cloaked herself in human shape;
They say that she came down,
And dwelt awhile among us here.
She came down


Sorry that was so long. In the process of typing I really read this thing for the first time - it's disgraceful! Our director told us all to read the text before next week - he thinks it's wonderful - I think he's jumped the tracks!!!


----------

